# Anyone from Philippines?



## TheIBSExperience (Jun 1, 2007)

Hello! are there anyone here in ibsgroup.org from the Philippines?


----------



## cleverlight1728 (Jun 30, 2010)

TheIBSExperience said:


> Hello! are there anyone here in ibsgroup.org from the Philippines?


Hi! I am just new here. I found this group by following one of the links provided by a member of this forum. I have been interested to talk someone who have also irritated by an IBS. I just want to ask if you had gone with any consultations? Are there any solutions to stop this? I would be glad to hear suggestions from you guys.


----------



## TheIBSExperience (Jun 1, 2007)

cleverlight1728 said:


> Hi! I am just new here. I found this group by following one of the links provided by a member of this forum. I have been interested to talk someone who have also irritated by an IBS. I just want to ask if you had gone with any consultations? Are there any solutions to stop this? I would be glad to hear suggestions from you guys.


I consulted a GI doctor before and diagnosed me with IBS-D. He prescribed me with an antispasmodic drug and it gives me moderate relief. I'm searching for the total solution. Now I'm trying CBT and Hypnotherapy and it looks promising. How about you how are you doing?


----------



## cleverlight1728 (Jun 30, 2010)

TheIBSExperience said:


> I consulted a GI doctor before and diagnosed me with IBS-D. He prescribed me with an antispasmodic drug and it gives me moderate relief. I'm searching for the total solution. Now I'm trying CBT and Hypnotherapy and it looks promising. How about you how are you doing?


Hi TheIBSExperience! Nice to meet you. How terrible having an IBS brought to your life? Me, I am completely bothered by this illness. I can't go out comfortably for I always have my hesitation when Irritable Bowel Syndrome attacked me. An MD advices me to take Anticholinergic medicines and Sarafem. And I am still under medication. But hoping to get well soon. Could CBT and Hypnotherapy really helpful? Does it increases the possibility to get off the illness abruptly?


----------



## Wilwan (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi. Still here guys? Filipino here


----------

